# 1973 Raleigh Super Course TT



## 2old2race7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just picked up this Raleigh Super Course TT.  Only made it in 1973 and only came in Flamboyant Red.  It does not have original wheels, the ones on it are clincher and it should have tubular tires.  It has a cool Mike Walden's sticker on it.  For those aware of Michigan's cycling history, olympic cycling history, and the Detroit Wheelman, they know who he is.  I may put this one up for sale.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 28, 2015)

really nice components on that bike, and stunning lugs - thanks for the good photos

also curious about the serial number - W?  
The foil bands on the seat tube are Carlton top-grade.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 28, 2015)

Serial number - W?  ?   The bike has a serial number of 00006xx


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 28, 2015)

2old2race7 said:


> Serial number - W?  ?   The bike has a serial number of 00006xx




Circa 1960, Raleigh purchased the Carlton factory to manufacture hand built Reynolds 531 frames. The Carlton factory was located in Worksop and circa 1967 Raleigh assigned them a W prefix to identify their serial numbers. The W-codes continued though 1980, however there was an exception for the at least part of 1973 when a purely numerical, 7 character system was used. The curious thing was that it was apparently used only on the Grand Prix, Super Course and Grand Sports, However, even more curious was that the format was apparently spread across several factories. (Serial number info courtesy Kurt Kaminer). Normally, a W-code would be expected on a Super Course, as it uses a plain gauge, Reynolds 531 main tubes but yours is one of the 1973 exceptions.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 29, 2015)

I will second the comment on the lugs- really cool frame  and bike in nice condition.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Aug 3, 2015)

This Super Course TT will be listed on ebay tonight with an opening bid of $250


----------

